# Holy Embarrassment



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

My mom's 9 mo old Siamese kitten Linda is a kleptomaniac. She likes money and credit cards in particular - I guess because money is extra dirty tasting. Imagine my horror when, as I am settling into bed, she brings me a twenty dollar bill and the credit card of the electrician who is installing our generator so she can play fetch. I guess he left out his wallet at some point today to order lunch and sticky fingers got it. She is forever stealing money from unsuspecting visitors, and now tomorrow I have to explain to my plumber (whose name is Michael Jackson lol), that the CAT stole his credit card.

Such are the travails of pet ownership, I suppose.:doh:


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Cat burglar!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

ROFLMAO! Sticky paws. I'm still laughing. ound:


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

You should ask your plumber if he'd accept a credit card in payment for his work... And then hand him his own card! :lol: Poor kitty... she's just havin' fun!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a little devil!! That is too funny!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sounds like the kitty could have a career on Wall Street, he certainly knows how to run off with other people's money!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Haha, that's hilarious! Funny cat.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> You should ask your plumber if he'd accept a credit card in payment for his work... And then hand him his own card! :lol: Poor kitty... she's just havin' fun!


_I think this is a great idea! It is just like something I would have done followed by an apology, of course._


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

OMGosh, that is absolutely tooooo funny!!!! Not for you to have to explain to your plumber though! Geesh, you could really make out good with that cat....LMAO!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I literally laughed out loud at this! How funny!

I wonder what larger things Linda will start to steal when she is bigger? Maybe entire wallets... lol.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Spencer said:


> I wonder what larger things Linda will start to steal when she is bigger? Maybe entire wallets... lol.


Or entire PLUMBERS??? :scared: ound: :doh:


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Haha cat burglar! She really is a little devil (I love it of course). Thankfully the guy was very understanding and more than a little relieved that he didn't have to cancel his credit card. I'm hoping to take this natural inclination and train her as a sort of truffle pig for dolar bills!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Or entire PLUMBERS??? :scared: ound: :doh:


lmao

maybe entire plumbers identities!

I'm actually really curious how the plumber didn't notice that his card was gone! Guess he didn't need to buy anything that day!


----------

